# Freshwateraquariumplants.com



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been reading several of the threads posted and it looks like there have been some disappointing experiences with ordering plants online. I have had a VERY positive experience with Freshwateraquariumplants.com (based an hour south of the Minneapolis/St.Paul in Faribault, MN). 

I ordered a starter package for my 40 gallon breeder tank. The plants I received were in awesome shape and everything was clearly labelled. The bunched plants contained numerous healthy stems and the foreground plants and crypts were in great shape. Granted the plants didn't have far to travel (I am in Minneapolis) but based on the packaging job, I think they would arrive in good shape regardless of where they needed to be shipped.

I spoke with the Don, the owner/manager several times and he passed on some very helpful advice and he answered all of my questions! I would certainly recommend freshwateraquariumplants.com if you are looking for an online resource for quality fresh water plants.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Not a bad selection. The prices are about the same as you'd get in a LFS (assuming what you want is available where you live). Covering 2-3 day shipping is nice compared to what a lot of businesses offer, and they don't seem to have any "2 minute DOA or we don't replace" policies. The heat packs are kind of marked up heavy.

If I had to have something they've got and I couldn't get it through private sale, I'd definitely give them a try.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

I had a real bad experience with freshwateraquariumplants.com. I was a newbie to the hobby and was looking for some professional guidance. I called and spoke to Don (I believe that's his name). I explained my set up (low tech, no CO2) and he sold me a bunch of plants that I had no business planting. He assured me that using Excel would be all I needed to make up for the lack of lighting and CO2. And I went with it. Yes, its true I'm to blame for not looking into it further and for not listening to my gut (I knew it didn't make sense) but I thought he knew better than me so I trusted him. Wasted 100 bucks. Not only that but when the plants arrived they were half dead and the stem plants were as thin as needles. I have to admit the sword and crypt he sold me were real nice (I still have them). When I called to complain he got real nasty and yelled and me. I couldn't believe it. Anyway, that's my experience. I have no agenda, just my story.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

I just a quick comment to share; aquariumplants.com and freshwateraquariumplants.com are not the same. 

When I first started reading the Reviews forum a couple of years ago I was not aware of that. Please keep the difference in mind when you are commenting so your positive (or otherwise) comments are directed to the correct sellers. Thanks!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

It's nice that one can share an experience with a retailer on this site...unlike plantedtank.net where the dictators lock every thread where bad things are said.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

I had a great experience with Freshwateraquariumplants.com. Nice plants, healthy, well packed.


----------



## aquaticscapes (Apr 30, 2004)

Northman said:


> I had a real bad experience with freshwateraquariumplants.com. I was a newbie to the hobby and was looking for some professional guidance. I called and spoke to Don (I believe that's his name). I explained my set up (low tech, no CO2) and he sold me a bunch of plants that I had no business planting. He assured me that using Excel would be all I needed to make up for the lack of lighting and CO2. And I went with it. Yes, its true I'm to blame for not looking into it further and for not listening to my gut (I knew it didn't make sense) but I thought he knew better than me so I trusted him. Wasted 100 bucks. Not only that but when the plants arrived they were half dead and the stem plants were as thin as needles. I have to admit the sword and crypt he sold me were real nice (I still have them). When I called to complain he got real nasty and yelled and me. I couldn't believe it. Anyway, that's my experience. I have no agenda, just my story.


And this is Don Matakis from Freshwateraquariumplants and that is just what this post is, a made up story from someone who obviously has a hidden agenda, I have NEVER yelled at any customer in the entire almost ten years we have been in business, plants are NEVER half dead, I would never sell high tech plants to a beginner with that setup, (we go out of our way to know our customers setups and then ship healthy, high quality plants appropriate for their setup). Whoever wrote this had enough intelligence to throw in a slight positive slant (sword and crypt) to make this post seem real, it is a made up story.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a good idea to document the arrival of dead or nearly dead plants with a picture taken immediately upon opening the package. The seller, given this evidence, will almost always be more receptive to replacing them. Now it is also possible to get the tracking information from the post office to see the time and locations in transit.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Members will (or should) quickly realize that buying plants from other members is far better than any online source.


----------



## aquaticscapes (Apr 30, 2004)

I disagree with your statement that it is better to buy from other members than any online source. Is another member going to sell a complete package that fits a customers setup out of his home aquarium? Is another member then going to take the time on the phone to cover all of the steps one needs to take to grow those plants successfully? We have been in business for almost ten years, have a state of the art nursery that is specifically designed to produce the ultimate plant growth with all of the nutrients required, gas CO2, all done based on research to produce a plant that for the most part cannot be duplicated by anyone other than the more experienced member who understands the science of producing high quality plants. I would challenge these members to test our knowledge of that science. The industry standard has always been dead and dying plants with thin stems and mushy leaves up until we started this business, I know because I have been ordering plants and growing them since I was ten years old. Our intent was to change that industry standard to one of high quality perfect plants. I can honestly say in ten years we have never sent a "bad" plant to any customer ever. We go out of our way to help especially the new planted aquarium customer who does not have a knowledge of proper techniques to grow aquarium plants. We spend sometimes hours a day on the phone to do just that. As a result we have roughly a forty percent repeat business and extremely satisfied customers. All of the photos on our website are of plants that we grow. Our customer comments about the quality of our plants and service are all real. We have never left a customer hanging, not once, have replaced any plants that did not make it due to usually the postal service problems or environmental factors, and are constantly seeking to improve upon our research to be able to give the customer the ultimate highest quality plants. As to the post about the supposed customer of ours who stated he had a bad experience I would challenge him to send his name by email to us so that he can prove he was actually a customer of ours, we will check our records and and if he is a customer we will post the results of that interaction here. If he was truly a customer of ours, he would know that with every package we sell, we also include at least one Anubias and one java fern or more depending on the size of the package, and we never just send one cryptocoryne, we send multiples of at least three varieties of the hardiest cryptocorynes in the aquarium plant lineup. Anubias and java fern can survive in a closet for six months in a bag, I am left wondering why he never mentioned those? Or more than one crypt? Normally I would not respond to slander emails, which is exactly what that post that we responded to was. But then we would not be defending our companies reputation for quality and service would we? We are hobbyests first and foremost and are dedicated to advancing this wonderful hobby through our company. Don Matakis, Owner of Freshwateraquariumplants.com


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I just have to add my 2 cents. Don you are sounding very testy for someone who claims to NEVER have yelled or mistreated a customer. We all make mistakes and the best of us can admit it and move on. Also people are entitled to their opinion and even if the facts are not accurate the way you respond has an affect on others you might think about before you start attacking past customers. And as far as Newts statement I totally agree, not that the plants you grow are not very well grown or healthy but that the love and individual care given to plants in a person home tank is not the same, and I for one think that is better. Farming is great, we all need to eat but, eating a carrot out of the ground you stand on is IMHO still a wonderful thing and should be something we all look to try. I say all this just as an opinion, my opinion. :croc:


----------



## aquaticscapes (Apr 30, 2004)

freshyleif said:


> I just have to add my 2 cents. Don you are sounding very testy for someone who claims to NEVER have yelled or mistreated a customer. We all make mistakes and the best of us can admit it and move on. Also people are entitled to their opinion and even if the facts are not accurate the way you respond has an affect on others you might think about before you start attacking past customers. And as far as Newts statement I totally agree, not that the plants you grow are not very well grown or healthy but that the love and individual care given to plants in a person home tank is not the same, and I for one think that is better. Farming is great, we all need to eat but, eating a carrot out of the ground you stand on is IMHO still a wonderful thing and should be something we all look to try. I say all this just as an opinion, my opinion. :croc:


Well, I would agree with you to a point, although yelling at a customer has never occurred here, and an opinion is one thing, but an out and out lie is another, and I firmly believe that I was not rebuking (your word attacking is a bit strong) a past customer but someone impersonating a past customer. That being said, I understand the members selling and trading plants and agree with you that that is a great thing, but to say that one should not order from online sources and stick to members only I really do not agree with in every situation, my point being that their are ethical honest retailers who care about their customers, and are actually in a better position to meet their individual needs. I also believe that forums should only be allowing posts like that, that can be verified, and removing them if they cannot, whether they are good reports or bad reports. Anyone can mascarade as someone else on a forum, and customer satisfaction or lack of really does not belong on the forum IMHO but with the company and to the company with which it originated. Regards, Don Matakis


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think it maybe my post in this thread that has stirred some debate and emotions. Having read what Don Matakis of Freshwaterplants has to say I need to rethink what I have said. The reason being is that I have not used freshwaterplants.com and probably a few others that I am unaware of. My comment was based on being dissatisfied with some of the other online sources of plants and never having been dissatisfied with a member purchase. This is an unfair stance based upon my somewhat limited purchases of aquatic plants. If Don's company operates as he says, and I have no reason or facts to doubt or dispute it, then I applaud him and look forward to viewing the website and making a purchase should I see something I desire.

This hobby needs good sources for plants in order to have a diverse variety and as much insight and different experiences as we can find.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don Matakis said:


> .............I also believe that forums should only be allowing posts like that, that can be verified, and removing them if they cannot, whether they are good reports or bad reports...................


Unfortunately we moderators are volunteers, and we do not have the time to moderate disputes or investigate the veracity of posts. We have stated this explicitly in the rules governing the For Sale or Trade forum, and the same restrictions apply here.

As far as this thread, I am going to allow one more post for Northman to back up his claims, if he wishes to do so. Then that will be the end of this thread. Others should send private messages if they have more to say.

Paul K.


----------

